# Blue black tetra?



## liljj (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey everyone, i went to walmart today and saw a fish named the blue black tetra or the red black tetra. I had never heard of that species before and wen i searched the name nothing came up. Can anyone give me any info of this fish because ive been thinking of buying i as long as it hasnt been died.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Theres no such fish as a blue black Neon, they are Black Neons.....
Check this and see if its them, If not, we'll keep lookin  
http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/characins2/a/blackneontetra.htm


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

liljj said:


> Hey everyone, i went to walmart today and saw a fish named the blue black tetra or the red black tetra. I had never heard of that species before and wen i searched the name nothing came up. Can anyone give me any info of this fish because ive been thinking of buying i as long as it hasnt been died.



I think you may have been looking at "painted tetras"


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

there are also blue tetras, which ive seen in alot of stores lately, i picked some up, they look like a big neon, if you can get em home and acclimated, they are super cool fish.


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

blue tetras do not look like a big neon. they have no red on them

blue tetra:










black neon tetra


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

blue black tetras? probably painted white skirts.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That would be my guess. The White Skirt tetra is a leucistic or albino black tetra, and these are often painted. A Blue black tetra sounds to me like a painted whiteskirt, which would be literally a blue black tetra.


----------



## liljj (Mar 1, 2006)

well if they are what you are calling them, would they go well with guppies and corries?

Thanx liljj


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Sure they will, they are a peacful schooling fish.
Is this them??..................


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

RockabillyChick said:


> blue tetras do not look like a big neon. they have no red on them


well sorry, im color blind so i never noticed red on a neon, just look blue to me, like a smaller blue tetra.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Dont buy painted tetras.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey, LD, how do tomato clownfish, stop signs, apples and other red things look to you? 

Painted skirts & guppies together? Hmmm... well, if you had a good school of the tetras it should work, but a lone tetra might get bored and decide to chomp on the guppy tails. Or not; it's a crapshoot.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> Hey, LD, how do tomato clownfish, stop signs, apples and other red things look to you?


they all look red salt, the problem is, small amounts of color, or shiny colors, are hard for me to make out, on most fish, i really only notice the largest colors, i dont see the small subtle colors well at all, and lots of colors look the same to me, certain shades of blues and purples, yellows and greens, lots of stuff is just confusing.


----------



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

I thought this was relatively funny at first, until a friend at school today asked me if I knew anything about the blue black tetras she just bought.


----------

